# Blood Parrot? Cross? or Pink Convict?



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

2 days ago I decided I was finally ready to go purchase the Blood Parrots I'd been waiting for over a year and a half for. When I got to the store I noticed they had 2 tanks containing what were labled as "Large" and "Small" Blood Parrots. The "Large" were typical blood parrots, but The smaller ones were a lot lighter in color and only about 2 inches long, they were also priced a lot cheaper. After expressing my interest in Blood Parrots to one of the employees she asked me a few questions about my setup, than pointed me to another tank, it was also labeled "Small Blood Parrot" and contained 2 fish that looked just like the other "Small Blood Parrots" they had. Than she informed me that this was a breeding pair and sure enough, they were guarding a clutch of fry.

I agreed to take them, and upon getting them home, I'm not too sure they're Blood Parrots at all. They look to me like they are a cross between Blood Parrots and Pink Convict Cichlids.

What do you guys think? I've posted on one other forum and they all say they look to be a cross.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I should mention that this photo was taken about 10 mins after putting them in the new tank and they were more orange at the petstore.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone? 
Opinions would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It just looks like a parrot to me...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have seen fish called "jelly bean parrots" which are supposedly a cross between a blood parrot and a pink convict. They are a bit smaller, but they can be more successfully aggressive because they can close their mouth. White ones are okay, avoid bright pink, orange or green ones as they were likely dyed.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> It just looks like a parrot to me...


That was I thought at first to, but after posting a couple pictures of them on another forum I was met with a lot of responces along the lines of "Those look nothing like Blood Parrots, take them back" and "Those are pink convicts, not blood parrots at all" which kinda upset me :/ I still love them, and will be getting more pure Blood Parrots in the next couple of days though <3



emc7 said:


> I have seen fish called "jelly bean parrots" which are supposedly a cross between a blood parrot and a pink convict. They are a bit smaller, but they can be more successfully aggressive because they can close their mouth. White ones are okay, avoid bright pink, orange or green ones as they were likely dyed.


I've seen them aswell, and I've had a lot of people telling me that that's what I've got, but I'm not too sure :/ they seem more and more like blood parrots to me everyday, I've had a few people even tell me that "There is no possible way for these to be blood parrots and have successful young as you seem to clain, ALL male blood parrots are infertile" but they seem to be pretty close. I've never once seen either of the fish I have close there mouths completely, they can get it fairly close to being close all the way, but not 100% what do you guys think?


----------

